# Help, water.



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Hello

Recently joined and recently started using a Lelit Victoria.

I'm in north London and the water here is hard.

So far o am using the lelit in tank filters, replacing them regularly.

I don't want to buy bottled water - no space and I hate the plastic waste.

I have no room left for a large machine on the worktop.

Any good thread on options ? Filters ?

Cheers!


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Osmio zero


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Isn't that a large machine on the worktop ?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

You can buy a water distiller, or an ro water setup. These can go under sink and you run off water as and when

The jug things dont seem to be much cop.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Cuprajake said:


> You can buy a water distiller, or an ro water setup. These can go under sink and you run off water as and when
> The jug things dont seem to be much cop.


Anything more specific? People with a setup they can recommend?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

https://www.finest-filters.co.uk/50gpd-4-stage-complete-ro-reverse-osmosis-unit/

This is what i have, used it for my reef tank, but since that sold i use it for coffee now,

This will give you pure water, you can then remineralise it with potassium bicarbonate and your machine will never scale

The di resin is £12 a tub and the filters £5 a pair


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Zorkin said:


> Isn't that a large machine on the worktop ?


 It doesn't necessarily have to be on the worktop. It's not that big and can be standalone in another area.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks, sadly I have no other room for it and I'd like something hooked up to the mains.


----------



## Karka (Dec 20, 2020)

Zorkin said:


> Thanks, sadly I have no other room for it and I'd like something hooked up to the mains.


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Karka said:


> <img alt="CD256F67-7376-4A99-9184-4CC28E2732D8.jpeg.37aca7dda5d77f8ff85d55f2a87cda8f.jpeg" data-fileid="52812" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/CD256F67-7376-4A99-9184-4CC28E2732D8.jpeg.37aca7dda5d77f8ff85d55f2a87cda8f.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Zorkin said:


> Thanks, sadly I have no other room for it and I'd like something hooked up to the mains.


 If you want something hooked to the mains water, look at plumbed in BWT filters?


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

allikat said:


> If you want something hooked to the mains water, look at plumbed in BWT filters?


Great thanks. Any specific recommendation for coffee making ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Zorkin

BWT Bestmax will be fine, just go on their website and download / view the PDF that shows how many litres of life vs hardness of water and if acceptable to you, go ahead. There are a few threads on here that go into detail about how to plumb in if you use the search function, some have pictures.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Zorkin (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks. Will do.


----------

